# Just Bought Our First New Rv - Outback 260Fl



## DKK (Oct 5, 2011)

We decided to trade in our 2003 hybrid and go to a bigger RV. It's in storage for the winter but we are excited about our purchase. Anyone else have a 260FL?


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We do! We have a 2010 260FL. Like it very much for the 2 of us. I could use a tad more storage space though but all-in-all a great TT.Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes we have one. Excellent for DW and I and Jake the four legged best friend. The firs thing we did is tossed the mattress and put in a full queen pillow top. Yes a bit longer and it takes the 2 of us to put the rear slide in.
We love it! Unlike FLYakman we find it to have enough storage.







But DW is a minimalist at times.
I have not change to many things on it yet or did any mods. The only thing I have done is made access to the pump from the outside access door on the left side of the TT. Enjoy...and welcome to the site.
oh yes if you plan on putting the table down for a bed throw a few 2 " screws in the cleats that the table rests on...









*
*


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

jake said:


> Yes we have one. Excellent for DW and I and Jake the four legged best friend. The firs thing we did is tossed the mattress and put in a full queen pillow top. Yes a bit longer and it takes the 2 of us to put the rear slide in.
> We love it! Unlike FLYakman we find it to have enough storage.
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of my DW as a "maximulist" but if your DW is a minimalist mine must be a maximulist!!! We camp in ours for 6-8 weeks solid in the summer months which is why 
I made the storage comment.We really do like our 260FL.
Can you explain the "takes 2 to put the rear slide in"? I assume since it's a full size queen someone has to hold the mattress up to get it over the dresser when the slide moves in.Is that right or am I missing something?


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

FLYakman said:


> Yes we have one. Excellent for DW and I and Jake the four legged best friend. The firs thing we did is tossed the mattress and put in a full queen pillow top. Yes a bit longer and it takes the 2 of us to put the rear slide in.
> We love it! Unlike FLYakman we find it to have enough storage.
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of my DW as a "maximulist" but if your DW is a minimalist mine must be a maximulist!!! We camp in ours for 6-8 weeks solid in the summer months which is why 
I made the storage comment.We really do like our 260FL.
Can you explain the "takes 2 to put the rear slide in"? I assume since it's a full size queen someone has to hold the mattress up to get it over the dresser when the slide moves in.Is that right or am I missing something?
[/quote]

exactly the queen mat is a bit longer. need to hold it up and rest it on the dresser. we are weekend users as well as 4 weeks in the summer. thats probably the difference.









Oh i did mean anything about your DW when I said minimalist... No offense intended.


----------



## bobk (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a 2012 277RL model with similar slide in queen bed and we also added a full size queen mattress. The hydraulic cylinders under the bed platform are strong enough to hold up the mattress while the slide is brought in to allow one person to close. Not sure if your model and year have the cylinders but it might be a nice add on. I also added a 48" x 74" piece of thin FRP plastic paneling under the mattress, attached to the plywood platform to make pulling the big heavy mattress out easier for making the bed. My wife can pull the mattress out half way to tuck in the far corners and shove it back in place with very little effort. Just attached a few staples top and bottom, didn't even cut it at the hinge joint under the mattress. Hardest thing to do was to move the headboard cover up high enough to be seen above the taller mattress - wife couldn't just let it go where it was.


----------

